# What should I put in my 75g?



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

I moved over my everything in my tank except for my Vals and Firemouths a apple snail and two bristle nose plecos...

My crypt forest lol, my Bolivian rams and a few dithers were all moved to my brand new 40 gallon.

I am wanting something colorful and or bright that also is quite large(not really sure what my max size is that I can fit in there, I am guessing 16" from "nose" to tail tip?

I was thinking of a single EBJD or maybe a pair or trio of Festae's?

Or maybe an Oscar... always kinda wanted one.

Just not sure.

The firemouths can be moved if need be, I have a few places that can give credit for them. Though they are pretty cool looking.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Here is the tank about an hour ago, still cloudy:


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

I like the idea of an ebjd and if the fm isnt too large already you may be able to keep it. I would. of coarse, make sure the ebjd is bigger than the fm.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

So I got an Oscar and a VERY pretty looking Jack Dempsey with loads of blue flakes and red and pretty much all kinds of awesome colors.

**** picture... this doesn't even show his true colors, poor lighting.  new one will be here by Friday.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Oscar:

Odd signs on his head/back


----------



## Zombie Cichlid (Jun 26, 2012)

Congrats on the fishes! The JD has some bright colours and this Oscar is awesome! One of the most beautiful juveniles i'he seen and even so he might change colours growing up, this one shows a lot of potential to be a beautiful and colourful Oscar.
I like Oscars, they are very interactive but they limit choices on the tank, such as no rare plecos (and i love plecos) otherwise they would eventually get eaten by the Oscar. 
They are know as "the dog fish" precisely because of their power of interaction as well as "the pig fish" because they eat a lot and are nasty, they eat half of the pellet, the other half goes to the bottom of the tank, all that bio waste obliges you to do more often and bigger water changes.
I'd recommend a severum. There are lots of beautiful kinds.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

So a sev would work in my tank with everything I already have?


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

NOT with the oscar, jd, firemouth. I believe (and please correct me if im wrong) that he means a sev rather than an oscar. A severum, firemouth, and jd could live in a 75 if temperments allow it. ...But IMO an oscar in a 75 gallon tank should have no tankmates beside maybe a pleco.


----------



## Zombie Cichlid (Jun 26, 2012)

I agree with bluejack23.
I meant a severum instead an oscar and not with an oscar.
I think a JD, a Sev and a meeki are enough for a 75 gallon tank.
An oscar in a 75 gallon should be kept by himself, mainly because of the bio waste he produces.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

I see.

Option 1:
I am thinking I will be returning the JD, even though I really like his colors.

The FM's have other places to go, unfortunately nowhere in my house. Love their colors... but I have no other tanks but a 40 gallon. :/

Option 2:
Return both of them to the store, and go look for an actual EBJD... and a very pretty looking Golden/Red sev...


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

One firemouth, one spotred sev, one ebjd?


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah I am not too sure what I am wanting, but I am really liking the Oscar... Still... I have 12 or so days to take the them back.

I was noticing that he looks like he may have either HITH or scraped is head on a rock during night time...

Here he is!




































His tank mates for now till I can get them a new home..


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Took the Jack and Oscar back...


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

So, I took them back mostly because I was wanting to do a DIY 3d background... but I am thinking I will just do the BG in my 20long... Having never done it, I would like to start small, and not have to tear down a tank completely...

I am very rarely satisifed when it comes to stuff like this.. haha

But.

I think I am definitely going to get Jack Dempsey's... Electric Blue Jack Dempsey's that is.

Anyone know how many I can have in the 75? And what else I can put in there, if anything? I don't mind if nothing else can go in there or not.

Ohh and who knows where to get good quality ones?


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Also: I read that they are very delicate though...

Is this still true, or are they stronger then they were 6+ years ago? Given you get them from a good breeder.

Also, if not the EBJD, I want to try Green Terrors...


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

How many Green Terrors can I put in my 75 gallon?


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

One. Unless you somehow get a pair but I believe, but not 100% sure, that a 75 is even a tad small for a pair. *** thought of keeping a single male in a 75.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

I have seen most 75 gallons house a GT a JD and a FM...

I was actually hoping to get 5, let them pair off, and sell the others.


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

I have seen 75 gallons hold all kinds of crazy stuff, but that doesnt mean its right. NOT saying your incorrect but personally id keep a single male or a pair, either option with dithers.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Just ordered 5 green terrors, will be here tomorrow.

Here's to hoping I get one pair from them all!


----------



## Zombie Cichlid (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello halfrozen,
The EBJD is actually a great option. And a gold/red sev is a unique fish as well. I love mine.
I think that a EBJD and a Red/Gold Sev would be the perfect match for that 75 gallons.
The meeki(fire mouth) is cool, but not like the other two in my opinion.
I would keep 1 x EBJD, 1 x Red/Gold Sev, 2 x rare medium sized plecos, like an L 015.


----------

